# Ally/Horde Wappen



## Erona (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde brennend interessieren, wo man die schicken Wappen, die auf den BL-Signaturen zu sehen sind, herbekommen kann.

Falls es möglich ist, könntet ihr mir einen Tip geben? Oder habt ihr die selber erstellt?

Vielen Dank schon mal.

LG

Erona


----------



## Hancoque (10. Mai 2005)

http://www.blizzard.com/war3/wallpaper/


----------



## Erona (11. Mai 2005)

Vielen Dank, Hancoque!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die Seite kannte ich noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

